# Gisele Oppermann bei Horror-Unfall schwer verletzt



## Mandalorianer (18 Nov. 2010)

*
Ex-Topmodel-Kandidatin mit Auto verunglückt 
Gisele Oppermann bei Horror-Unfall schwer verletzt
Rettungskräfte mussten sie aus dem Auto schneiden! ​*
*Schock für Heidi Klums Topmodel Gisele Oppermann (23)! *​

Die ehemalige Kandidatin der ProSieben-Show „Germany's Next Topmodel“ liegt nach einem Horror-Unfall schwer verletzt im Krankenhaus. In der Nacht zu Mittwoch krachte Gisele auf der B55 mit einem Mercedes Sprinter frontal in einen größeren Baum am Fahrbahnrand. Sie war gegen 23.45 Uhr in den Gegenverkehr geraten und mit einem Audi A3 zusammengestoßen. Die Insassen (20 und 35 Jahre alt) wurden nach Behörden-Angaben leicht verletzt.

Wie geht es ihr? Pferdezüchterin Gisele, die durch ihre emotionalen Ausbrüche und Heul-Anfälle in der TV-Show von Heidi Klum (3. Staffel, 2008) einem Millionen-TV-Publikum bekannt wurde, war in ihrem Wagen eingeklemmt worden. Sie kam erst ins Olper Krankenhaus, wurde laut Behörde mittlerweile nach Köln verlegt.

Rettungskräfte mussten sie aus dem Auto schneiden! Das bestätigte die Polizei gegenüber BILD.de. Ein Sprecher: „Feuerwehrleute schafften es erst nach 22 Minuten, sie mit einer hydraulischen Rettungsschere aus den Trümmern zu befreien. Da der Verdacht bestand, dass die 23-Jährige unter Medikamenten- bzw. Alkoholeinfluss stand, wurde ihr eine Blutprobe entnommen.“

Oberstaatsanwalt Johannes Daheim (58) erklärte gegenüber BILD.de: „Die Fahrerin des Wagens (Gisele Oppermann, Anm. d. Red.) ist derzeit nicht vernehmungsfähig. Allerdings ermitteln wir wegen des Anfangsverdachts auf einen versuchten Totschlag und gefährlichen Eingriff in den Straßenverkehr." Die Staatsanwaltschaft schließt auch einen Suizidversuch nicht aus.

Gisele Oppermann, das Problem-„Topmodel“: Die TV-Auftritte haben ihr irgendwie kein Glück gebracht!

Negative Schlagzeilen begleiteten die 23-Jährige seit der Show auf Schritt und Tritt. Im Oktober 2008 sorgte sie mit einer Prügel-Attacke für Aufsehen: Vor einer McDonalds-Filiale hatte sie eine junge Frau mit ihrem Stöckelschuh angegriffen. Gisele entschuldigte sich zwar bei dem Opfer, wurde aber dennoch im Oktober 2009 vom Braunschweiger Amtsgericht zu neun Monaten Haft verurteilt – auf Bewährung. 

*Da wünschen wir mal Gute Besserung 
Gruss Gollum*


----------

